# Wanting info on Case XC



## Claytoncrum123 (Apr 5, 2013)

It is a case xc 110 and thinking about buying it but want so info on it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you tried http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tra...ase/case-lawn-tractors-horsepower-sorted.html for technical specs and http://www.tractorhouse.com/ for pricing? This is a start!


----------

